# Fall hunting snows



## BTapp (Sep 3, 2009)

I am just now getting into snow goose hunting and would like to know is it worth trying to hunt them in the fall? usually I just hunt duck and Canada geese in the fall but I now have this huge spread of snow goose decoys and want to get more use out of them this year. Does the spread size need to be the same in the fall as it is in the spring (200+ dekes)? Any pointers would be helpful...just want to know if it would be worth my time or not.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

hunting snows in the fall is just as frustrating as the spring, but just as fun as well. Also, ducks like the white spread which makes for some fun hunting as well.


----------



## BTapp (Sep 3, 2009)

what would a successful decoy spread look like? would I keep hearing different stories some say huge spread like in the spring and other say smaller spread (like a couple dozen). I have hunted goose in the fall for a few years now and I guess I never really paid any attention to how the snow goose flocks look during that time of year.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

I'll set up X amount of decoys depending on the amount of snows in the area, the weather (migration? ), and whether we're on the x or not. Sometimes that means mixing 2-5 dozen in with the honker dekes, sometimes that means setting 700 snows. Last fall we could have shot snows over 12 dekes. They wanted in so bad as they were starving when they arrived that it didn't matter what we had out.


----------



## BTapp (Sep 3, 2009)

awesome! thanks for the info...hopefully I have some success this fall trying for the snows.


----------



## teamoutlaw (Oct 1, 2008)

we shot some on our Nodak trips both years just by adding in 2-3 doz. It would pull the bunches in over us and some of the juvies and rossie would just dive bomb in.

we mainly went for ducks and canadas, but seen so many snows we wanted to add in some snow goose deocys to the setup.


----------

